# Ecran noir, rose, orange au démarrage



## DavidFR75 (9 Janvier 2002)

Min Imac est malade, j'ai peur qu'il ne passe pas l'hiver...  Au démarrage, j'ai de plus en plus souvent un écran qui reste noir. Quand il est coloré, il l'est un peu trop et l'image est déformée. Après 3-4 reset cela remarche... Pour combien de temps encore ? Quelqu'un a une idée ce l'origine du problème ?


----------



## woulf (9 Janvier 2002)

meme probleme, sauf que moi c'est noir ou bleu vert seulement...

je pense que c'est le tube qui lâche...

Ca me le fait depuis environ 4-5 mois...

Donc, tu devrais passer l'hiver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





solution: à mon avis, réparation de l'imac chez apple, mais j'ai aucune idée du prix... Moi, je le fais pas pour l'instant car plus de garantie et tant que ça marche, ça me gêne pas trop...


----------



## DavidFR75 (9 Janvier 2002)

Mais moi aussi cela me le fait depuis 4-5 mois ! Sniff! ;-)


----------



## JediMac (9 Janvier 2002)

Je vous conseille de faire une recherche sur ce sujet dans le forum avec le moteur macG ou les plugins MacG. C'est un probléme très récurrent.
Sinon, vous n'avez pas d'enceintes HiFi à proxymité de l'écran ? Ou tout autre objet avec un gros aimant dedans ?


----------



## iBen (10 Janvier 2002)

si vous êtes sous os 10 cela n'est pa étonnant, il faut faire la dernière mise à jour du firmwire !
C'est super important pour tous les mac à chargement frontal.
Chez plusieurs personnes ça a résolu leurs pbs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PS : faire mise à jour logiciel sous os9 et choisir mise à jour programme interne, le reste est expliqué par Apple.


----------



## DavidFR75 (10 Janvier 2002)

Je ne demande qu'à te croire. Le hic est que je crois que cela a commencé avant que je ne passe sous X. Et puis, j'ai un autre iMac DV 450 qui est plus récent de 12 mois et qui ne connaît pas ce genre de problème...

Je me souviens que je n'avais pas fait la MAJ du Firmware de peur que mes barrettes de RAM ne soient pas reconnues...

[09 janvier 2002 : message édité par DavidFR75]


----------



## iBen (11 Janvier 2002)

à toi de voir, pour les barrette, y a tjrs moyen de les rendre compatibles avec des patch.
Le dernier firmwire c'est tjrs mieux


----------



## DavidFR75 (11 Janvier 2002)

Allez, tu m'as convaincu ! Je vais faire l'essai ce week-end tranquillement...


----------



## woulf (11 Janvier 2002)

moi, j'ai fait l'upgrade du firmware, et a priori, déjà pas de problèmes pour ma barrette supplémentaire, et pour l'écran, il a rebooté nickel, mais faut vérifier sur la durée.


----------



## woulf (11 Janvier 2002)

bon, ben depuis l'installation du firmware, tout roule !

Je posterai pas tous les matins pour dire que c'est nickel, mais ce matin, alors que depuis des mois, je n'avais pas réussi à booter avec un écran correct avant 3 ou 4 tentatives, il a démarré impeccable !

Merci Iben !!!!!


----------



## iBen (13 Janvier 2002)

De rien Woulf


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (15 Janvier 2002)

Pareil pour moi, merci de me dire si sur la durée, le problème se résoud ?

J'ai noté  que de booté sur X puis revenir à 9 aggrave le pb. La piste me semble bonne !!!


----------



## DavidFR75 (16 Janvier 2002)

Pour moi ça marche impec depuis que j'ai fait la mise à jour ! Merci iBen !  Reconnaissance éternelle...


----------



## woulf (16 Janvier 2002)

conclusion: de temps en temps, mettre à jour son firmware, ça sert à quelquechose !!!


----------



## Elendil (16 Janvier 2002)

le mien le faisait en classique sous os9 
mais je rebootai et c'etait bon


----------



## Bernard53 (16 Janvier 2002)

Allez faire un tour dans la base d'informations Apple (en anglais) et en *1* vous cochez *Software downloads* et en *2* vous mettez *mise à jour programme interne* et vous cliquez sur le bouton *Next*. Recherchez l'article intitulé _iMac Firmware Update 4.1.9: Information and Download_ et ouvrez-le. Lisez la partie en français, elle concerne la dernier Firmware update (mise a&#768; jour de programme interne en français) pour iMac.

Salutations


----------



## DavidFR75 (17 Janvier 2002)

Plus simplement, on peut dire que le firmware est un logiciel interne qui ne se trouve pas sur le disque dur. Sa mise à jour est irréversible. 

Elle obéit à une procédure un peu particulière mais expliquée dans le "lisez-moi". En gros, il faut lancer le programme de mise à jour. Eteindre l'odinateur lorsque vous y êtes invité et redémarrer en laissant enfoncer un bouton situé à coté du bouton reset.

Pour télécharger la mise à jour, le plus simple est d'utiliser le tableau de bord "mise à jour" sous OS 9. Ah oui ! Curieusement, il faut obligatoirement être sous OS 9.


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (17 Janvier 2002)

Oups ??
CKOI mettre à juor son firmware ?
Ca se fait comment ?


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (17 Janvier 2002)

J'ai fait la mise à jour hier.
Comme dis le proverbe " jusqu'ici tout va bien..

Bernard53 merci pour ton mode opératoire pour les nuls, c'est exactement ce dont j'avais besoin ...


----------



## JediMac (17 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par DavidFR75:
*Sa mise à jour est irréversible. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Sans avoir essayé la manip, je crois qu'il est possible de revenir au firmware antérieur. Le protocole a été donné dans un forum et j'ai d'ailleurs la page dans l'album d'IE chez moi. Mais là je suis au boulot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... Si j'y pense je vous mettrai le lien vers le post à midi.


----------



## Bernard53 (17 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JediMac:
*Bon bein pas possible de vous mettre le lien puisqu'il ne débouche sur rien. C'était une bidouille donnée dans MacFr, mais le site est en reconstruction...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE> Effectivement j'ai aussi lu cette bidouille mais je crois qu'elle n'a fonctionné qu'avec les iMac de première génération. Je n'ai pas lu de témoignages de gens qui auraient réussi actuellement à faire marche arrière.

Par contre la reconstruction de MacFr ça n'avance pas vite ...

Salutations.


----------



## JediMac (18 Janvier 2002)

Bon bein pas possible de vous mettre le lien puisqu'il ne débouche sur rien. C'était une bidouille donnée dans MacFr, mais le site est en reconstruction...


----------



## Vincent 14 (20 Janvier 2002)

Merci iBen pour ce précieux conseil. Je vais pouvoir enfin éteindre mon iMac le soir sans crainte au rebootage le lendemain ! 
Moi qui pensait qu'il s'agissait d'un pb de carte mère ou de l'écran et que j'allais avoir droit tôt ou tard à un retour SAV, je suis vraiment agrablement surpris.


----------



## iBen (21 Janvier 2002)

C'est pas mal d'éviter les dépenses inutiles, non ?


----------



## Benj (22 Janvier 2002)

Escusez-moi les amis, j'arrive un peu tard dans la discussion.
J'avais moi aussi des problèmes d'ecran noir, bleuté ou déformé au démarrage, et comme hier c'était pire que tout (et que j'avais pas encore lu ce forum), j'ai rebouté en vidant la PRAM, pour voir. Bien mal m'en a prit : depuis j'ai plus rien du tout, aucune réaction au démarrage même pas le boum. Je suis un peu embété, je ferais bien l'update du firmware comme vous dites, mais pour ça il faudrait pouvoir redémarrer, et je vois pas bien comment, là...
Help!!


----------



## iBen (22 Janvier 2002)

Fait une vérification des branchements... Y a même pas de lumière sur le bouton sous l'écran ?


----------



## Benj (23 Janvier 2002)

Bah si, c'est ça le pire presque : ya juste le bouton en bas qui s'allume en vert, et rien d'autre, pas un boume, même pas un "sad mac", rien. Je suis ultra-inquiet.
Pour info j'avais déjà des problèmes d'écran depuis belle lurette sous OS 9. J'ai installé il y a peu le 10.0.4, mais en fait je démarre le plus souvent sous 9.2 en attendant de faire la MAJ 10.1
Ca t'inspire tout ça?


----------



## iBen (23 Janvier 2002)

Je crois que ton DD se lance mais que tu as le même Pb de mise à jour du firmwire. Le meilleur moyen est de vérifier si en allumant ton mac, après qqs minutes une pression sur le bouton d'allumage puis un pression sur "entrée" éteint ton mac. Ce qui correspond en fait à l'apparition du message "voulez-vous éteindre votre ordinateur" et à sa validation. Cela signifira à coup sûre que tu as le même pb que tout le monde. Dans ce cas, un soluce, redémarrer sous 9. Si effectivement après plusieurs tentatives, tjrs pas d'écran, utilise un cd et enfonce la touche C au démarrage. Tu pourras alors accéder au tdb démarrage et choisir le système 9 de ton DD et faire ensuite la mise à jour du firmwire.
J'espère que tu as compris le sens du raisonnnement ! bon courage.


----------

